# Sub Forum to Fishing Gear- Video cameras



## Lefty (Jan 26, 2009)

With the advent of video action cameras, there increased use whilst fishing, the wide variety of them around and the new innovations that are being designed into them maybe we need the above sub forum to share our knowledge and experience.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Mate i don't want to discourage you from posting but with 3 posts in nearly 4years, will it really revolutionize your experience?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Cameras go under electronics, not fishing gear.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Lefty

As eluded to by Scater, there are plenty of video related threads in this sub-forum. I'm not sure it needs it own.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=82


----------



## Lefty (Jan 26, 2009)

Ouch !!

I found it difficult to find anything regarding video cameras whilst searching the site. Having just purchased a camera it was the information and experience of others I was seeking, rather than a moronic comment from yourself.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly what you are after, but you can try these for starters. If you are more specific then we may be able to help.

viewtopic.php?f=82&t=57274
viewtopic.php?f=82&t=57498
viewtopic.php?f=82&t=56751
viewtopic.php?f=82&t=56704
viewtopic.php?f=82&t=56575
viewtopic.php?f=82&t=56314
viewtopic.php?f=82&t=55116

I didn't search. These were from browsing the first page of Electronics.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

If we have a section dedicated to landscape photography then every Victorian trip report will just end up there too. It'll get confusing.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Guys for the responses, my post was never intended to end up in slanging match or to unearth all those facetious souls that joined in. It was a genuine suggestion to differeniate Electronics to component areas eg Sounders/GPS's'/Cameras/Video to make the area easier to navigate and to reduce trawling time. Tight Lines.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Calling people morons is likely to unearth both 'slanging matches' and 'facitious souls' Lefty, whether intended or not. Dropping the name calling may suit you well in the future.

It will be great to hear a review of your new purchase. Post in the Electronics forum and people will find it . I'm sure you'll get plenty of responses and useful feedback.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Lefty said:


> Thanks Guys for the responses, my post was never intended to end up in slanging match or to unearth all those facetious souls that joined in. It was a genuine suggestion to differeniate Electronics to component areas eg Sounders/GPS's'/Cameras/Video to make the area easier to navigate and to reduce trawling time. Tight Lines.


You've been here 4 years mate. By now you should have learned that:

A) there's a search button up there in the top right-hand corner.
B) any post at any time is fair game for smart alecs
C) Banter will keep your thread at the top of the list and in front of potential answerers
D) in between the jokes will be genuine help like Ado's post up top
E) name calling by a relative unknown is asking for trouble. You need some runs on the board before you can call someone a moron around here. Or a wanker. Or a bitch.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Ado said:


> It will be great to hear a review of your new purchase. Post in the Electronics forum and people will find it .


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

A forum is a community like every other community. Some people are in it for themselves, some people are in it for the community, some people are just in it. The thing about communities and life in general, is one gets out of it what one put in. If one continuously takes, then it will not be very fulfilling. If one contributes a little bit, the fulfilment grows. If one contributes a lot, then the fulfilment can be great. The forum is a bit like that.

See if one was to contribute to the forum, a repore is started. People start to understand one and will go out of their way to help. If one contributes to the forum, they'd understand that certain people have a wide knowledge of certain areas. They may be able to call upon this knowledge for assistance. If one submitted a thread stating that they'd just bought a new camera and would like some assistance with it, they may recieve this knowledge. Submitting a thread suggesting that the people who maintain the site should do more work over and above their already gratis responsibilities suggests that one might be participating in the community simply for oneself.

Hence the moronic and facetious replies.

Over and out.


----------

